# MAC Pink Opal dupes



## Caderas (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm slowly getting used to the fact that my favoritist Pink Opal pigment has been discontinued this year!  Does anyone have any ideas for some good dupes?  TIA!


----------



## slick (Oct 26, 2010)

What?  Is it really getting DC'ed?!

  	The closest dupe in MAC's permanent range is Seedy Pearl I believe.  I use Almond Icing, but thats LE.  Both have slightly less pink duochromey-ness to them in comparison however.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2010)

Are you looking only for MAC dupes or any brand?


----------



## Caderas (Oct 26, 2010)

Suggestions for any brand is completely welcome!  I just need a replacement since I use Pink Opal almost every day!  :'(

  	And I have Seedy Pearl myself, and it just can't be packed on like Pink Opal can.. makes me sad!  Thanks for the ref though!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 27, 2010)

Ulta Pearl e/s is like Pink Opal in pressed form. I didn't realize it until I got it home, but it's nice to have the alternative now. In fact, I use the Ulta one more than the MAC... I feel like I need to preserve it now that it's being DC'd.


----------



## nekroze (Feb 13, 2011)

there is an exact dupe on claire's-I shine eyeshadow.I dunno the name or number but i got it recently and it is written "flowers collection" on the pan.bought it out of curiosity and I was surprised that it is identical to pink opal and the quality is not bad.


----------



## nmurray880 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well you could always order pink Opal pigment samples from makeupgeektv.com or thebeautysampler.com ....who knows how long it will be available on those websites but I know thebeautysampler.com has many discontinued pigment samples available  hope this helps for now...I love pink Opal as well and I'm so.disappointed that Mac has discontinued it


----------

